# Hunting at Night



## jowerner (Dec 14, 2008)

What is the best way to hunt coyotes at night? Full moon, red light, call, what? any thing would help.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

hehe love it when new commers come in. there are multiple posts on here about those things. we were just discussing tonight which were the best calls and stuff. there is a very good searc bar on top. if you don't get what you are looking for ask anyone here will be glad to answer your questions.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Full moon, and snow is best.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree, I personally don't like hunting with a light


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> hehe love it when new commers come in. there are multiple posts on here about those things. we were just discussing tonight which were the best calls and stuff. there is a very good searc bar on top. if you don't get what you are looking for ask anyone here will be glad to answer your questions.


Newcommers?!?! LOL umm....yeah


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

hey now


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i like using the moon.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

What about with the use of nightvision? I have a nightvision scope on my ar, I was looking around in my yard with it when I first got it and about 30 yards out I could see a cat walking and it turned and looked at me and its eyes were glowing. It was pretty sweet.

I haven't hunted with it yet, I haven't looked in the law books to see if it is illegal to use mounted on my rifle or not.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Newcommers?!?! LOL umm....yeah

Plus 1 here too.

Faster than a blazing finger.

 Al


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

jowerner said:


> What is the best way to hunt coyotes at night? Full moon, red light, call, what? any thing would help.


I like hunting under the moon at night. Never been into using lights.

As far as the night vision scope:
First you need to see the animal with the naked eye in order to put it in the scope. If it's bright enough to see the animal with the naked eye, Why not just use a regualr scope? Unless you really wanna hunt in complete darkness with the scope to your eye panning around the whole time so you can see :huh:


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

That was just an idea. I havent acturally gone hunting with it. I was looking around in my yard with it for like 10 mins when it was pitch black and when I shut it off everything in my head went black and fuzzy for about 15 mins...it was crazy. So sitting there looking through it for a long period of time would be have a strange outcome.

But with a surefire 9p with the 200 lumen bulb with a IR filter mounted on the gun it defently helps brighten up the nightvision.


----------

